# Best Photography Magazine?



## Justinhart (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm a recent digital photography fanatic. I shoot mostly for myself but occasionally I take on a friend's wedding. I have a few lenses and a Cannon 40D

With that context: what photography magazine would I enjoy the best?  Which mags do u like the best?


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 1, 2011)

I just get whatever ones are in the package my kids sell for school 

I would however like to find that that isn't 95% advertising.


----------



## changoleon (Jan 1, 2011)

Most are advertising, and 10 pages of real advise or tutorials.


----------



## sobolik (Jan 1, 2011)

Just a heads up. Many on this forum are like attack dogs just waiting  for someone to say they are newbies and do weddings.  Unqualified and doing  weddings? how outrageous! (I may have just done you a great service,  since I -the evil infidel - have just said this they may be on their best  behavior just to prove me wrong)


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 1, 2011)

B&W.  Almost no ads.

No tutorials or anything like that though.

Just photos with a short bio of the artist.

Not a 'how-to' mag, but if you just want to see good photography, it's hard to beat.

edit
link:
http://www.bandwmag.com/


----------



## PatrickCheung (Jan 1, 2011)

sobolik said:


> Just a heads up. Many on this forum are like attack dogs just waiting  for someone to say they are newbies and do weddings.  Unqualified and doing  weddings? how outrageous! (I may have just done you a great service,  since I -the evil infidel - have just said this they may be on their best  behavior just to prove me wrong)



what does this have to do with magazines?!

I bought a copy of Digital Photo Pro once... i found it kinda nice.  had a few articles on current photography issues, photographers, businesses, some reviews and recommendations (which are fun to read but should never be taken seriously).  I thought it was a decent read so I bought another copy... the second copy I bought was just plain boring.  I decided to try other magazines, but most are just paid-for reviews.  I read one that used stock photos from istock instead of their editor's or featured artist's photos... had a bunch of how-to articles.  Ever since that I went back to reading Digital Photo Pro whenever I felt bored of my books.  Hope it helps!


----------



## Karri (Jan 2, 2011)

I picked up a copy of Digital SLR Photography and enjoyed it.  It is UK based and I am in the States but that wasn't a big deal - just not sure of availability where you are.  I also like Digital Photo Pro too...  Are you looking for how-to's, other's pictures, camera/lens reviews, etc...??


----------



## point-&-shoot (Jan 2, 2011)

i like shutter bug


----------



## gsgary (Jan 2, 2011)

This is the one i subscribe to
Photo Pro Magazine for professional photographers - Latest News


----------



## el_shorty (Jan 2, 2011)

My favorites and the ones I subscribe to are American Photo, Digital Photo Pro, Rangefinder and Professional Photographer.


----------



## Zrock (Jan 2, 2011)

Karri said:


> I picked up a copy of Digital SLR Photography and enjoyed it. It is UK based and I am in the States but that wasn't a big deal - just not sure of availability where you are. I also like Digital Photo Pro too... Are you looking for how-to's, other's pictures, camera/lens reviews, etc...??


 
I actualy contacted Digital SLR Photography and they found a local book store that was willing to carrie their magazine and set it up for me. They have great customer service. They did this in about 2 hours of receiving my email. I find it a good mag. I looked at the rest and found between teh advertising and photo shoots they were mostly just magazines about other peoples pics. Nothing that would actually teach you. Digital SLR had a good mix of everything.


----------



## owlxxx (Jan 3, 2011)

it seems to me that the foreign magazines are way better and more useful than the american ones.  I really like Digital SLR user magazine out of the UK.   It's a shame that american magazines are lagging in their content.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 3, 2011)

Rangefinder is the only one that I subscribe to, although I'll pick up the odd one every now and then.


----------



## FemFugler (Jan 4, 2011)

owlxxx said:


> it seems to me that the foreign magazines are way better and more useful than the american ones.  I really like Digital SLR user magazine out of the UK.   It's a shame that american magazines are lagging in their content.



I completely agree with this. The only thing is with foreign magazines(mainly they're from the UK) since they're imported they come with a heavy price tag which not everyone wants to pay for a magazine. Over here in Canada, most of the foreign magazines are atleast $10. I used to pick up magazines all the time. Now i just get them when i feel like it or if i see an interesting article. 

I like American Photo, Shutterbug, .... i beleive Digital SLR was the other one that i got as well. Oh and Popular Photography.

I really do wish they'd make hobby magazines with less advertisements. I don't mind paying $10+ for a magazine with good solid content, but for a magazine that is mainly ads... its not worth it.


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 4, 2011)

Professional Photographer.


----------



## KmH (Jan 4, 2011)

Justinhart said:


> I'm a recent digital photography fanatic. I shoot mostly for myself but occasionally I take on a friend's wedding. I have a few lenses and a Cannon 40D
> 
> With that context: what photography magazine would I enjoy the best? Which mags do u like the best?


What part of the planet are you on?

Photo magazines in Europe are much better than the photo magazines in the US.

I have subscriptions to Rangefinder and Photoshop User magazines.


----------



## Zrock (Jan 4, 2011)

FemFugler said:


> owlxxx said:
> 
> 
> > it seems to me that the foreign magazines are way better and more useful than the american ones. I really like Digital SLR user magazine out of the UK. It's a shame that american magazines are lagging in their content.
> ...


 

When is the last time you looked at other magazines other than UK mags? They all actually run around the same price. Some other truck mags i get are like $9 seems like the mags all went teh uk route with pricing ..hehe


----------

